# Fischerreischein ungültig!



## Silverstar (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe heute beim Rathaus (Schleswig-Holstein) erfahren das ich mit meinem Hamburger Fischreischein nicht in Schleswig-Holstein angeln darf! 

gemacht wurde der schein in Hamburg (damaliger Wohnsitz) 
heutiger Wohnsitz  Schleswig-Holstein, 

die nette Dame meinte nur das ich jetzt für S-H einen  neuen brauche und mit dem HHger nicht in SH angeln darf. 
Auf die frage ob ich den dann  sozusagen für jedes Bundesland einen bräuchte -> JA für jedes Bundesland ein eigener Schein!


Haben die den ein Rad ab?


----------



## Tipp (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute beim Rathaus (Schleswig-Holstein) erfahren das ich mit meinem Hamburger Fischreischein nicht in Schleswig-Holstein angeln darf!
> 
> ...



Ja haben die...
Also mit meinem Schein kann ich zumindest in jedem Bundesland angeln.
Vielleicht hatte die gute Frau ja schlecht geschlafen.
Wenn dein Hamburger Schein gültig ist, dann kannst du damit auch in S-H angeln wenn du Gewässerkarten hast.
Vielleicht ist der Grund ja, dass du mitlerweile einen Wohnsitz in S-H hast. Dann könnte es natürlich sein, dass du den Schein auf dein Bundesland umschreiben musst.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

Nein, die kennen nur die Gesetzte !!!
Wo ist das Problem ?
Der Perso musste doch auch geändert werden und deine Vorwahlnummer ist auch anders.


----------



## Lümmy (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*



Tipp schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Grund ja, dass du mitlerweile einen Wohnsitz in S-H hast. Dann könnte es natürlich sein, dass du den Schein auf dein Bundesland umschreiben musst.



so isses|rolleyes hatte n kumpel von mir auch gerade. aus Brandenburg nach S-H gezogen und hat ihn "umschreiben" lassen...


----------



## antonio (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

du hast deinen wohnsitz jetzt in s-h.
da mußt du deinen hh-schein in den s-h schein umtauschen.
du kannst natürlich mit dem schein in allen bl angeln, da hatte die dame im amt unrecht.
nur eben für das bl wo man wohnt(hauptwohnsitz), braucht man eben den schein dieses bl und mit dem kannst du in allen anderen bl angeln.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

Druck Dir den Text aus https://redaktion.portal-fischerei....herei/rechtsvorschr-SH/1-LFischereiGesetz.pdf

§26 und 27 und leg ihn beim Amt vor.

Du bekommst natürlich einen Fischereischein in SH ausgestellt, ohne eine Prüfung zu machen.

Allerdings ist Dein Hamburger Schein nicht mehr gültig, wenn Du Deinen Wohnsitz in SH hast. Musst halt nen neuen ausstellen lassen und bezahlen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

Genau , Ralle sagt es. Dat Problem is nur das der Schein dort ungültig ist, Deine damals abgelegte Prüfung allerdings hat auch dort Gültigkeit. Sind halt nur die Kosten der neuen Ausstellung zu erwarten. Shit, aber musste durch 

Kopf hoch, gibt schlimmeres....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Silverstar (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

ja super... danke, habe eben mit dem Landesverband S-H tel und die bestätigten mir dieses... 

Hauptwohnsitz in HH mit Angelschein HH -> Gastangler in SH
Hauptwohnsitz in SH mit Angelschein SH -> Schwarzangler in SH 

Naja angel schon seit jahren so und keiner hat je was gesagt, auch nicht die Wasserschutzpolizei usw.. Bei der Ummeldung des Perso wurde auch nicht nach weiteren Dokumenten zum ändern gefragt.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Hauptwohnsitz in HH mit Angelschein HH -> Gastangler in SH
> Hauptwohnsitz in SH mit Angelschein SH -> Schwarzangler in SH


Stimmt so nicht, "Hauptwohnsitz in SH mit Angelschein SH" ist regulärer Angler aber: *Hauptwohnsitz in SH mit Angelschein HH* => Schwarzangler in *SH* nach einem Jahr!



Silverstar schrieb:


> Naja angel schon seit jahren so und keiner hat je was gesagt, auch nicht die Wasserschutzpolizei usw.. Bei der Ummeldung des Perso wurde auch nicht nach weiteren Dokumenten zum ändern gefragt.



Warum sollte man denn fragen, Du ziehst um und Du brauchst neue Papiere! 

Wir sind da bei einer Behörde und nicht beim "betreuten Wohnen" |supergri


----------



## thomsen3 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Fischerreischein ungültig!*

hatte das auch bin von HH nach  bayern.
der verein wo ich den schein gemacht habe musste dann eine bestätigung an das amt nach bayern schicken obwol ich die urkunde alles hatte


----------

